# Shit. I might be in trouble.



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

According to Dr. Google, I'm experiencing what is known as a "spiritual crisis".

Whether the term is flimsy, archaic, pseudoscience or not, it's what I'm going through at the moment.

The thing is, "spiritual crisis" and "prodromal schizophrenia" appear to be one and the same, though seen from two vastly different perspectives.

I'm scared that I may only have two options.


Embrace this change and use this "awakening" to take positive steps in my life, in the direction which my heart wants me to go.
Deny this change and allow myself to be labelled and put on medication that will change my brain, allowing me to function in a society that I hate.

I fear that what could be a positive transitional period could become a downward spiral if my reaching out leads to further oppression.

I fear that I'll be scrutinised; my integrity will be questioned; and my motivations will crumble under self-doubt.

My appointment is in 1 month. I'd never consider failing to attend. In the meantime, I'd like to achieve some kind of perspective, and some kind of peace.

Can any of the wise among you offer me your own secrets to revitalising the self and reconnecting with the world?


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> According to Dr. Google, I'm experiencing what is known as a "spiritual crisis".
> 
> Whether the term is flimsy, archaic, pseudoscience or not, it's what I'm going through at the moment.
> 
> ...


What problems or moments of oppression(?) have you experienced recently?
What kind of change or "awakening" are you talking about here?
What positive steps do you want to take?
What do you hate in society and how do you deal with this?
What is stopping you from functioning in society?

I'm asking these as a way to get a good overall feel of your personality and thought patterns. Once that is done, I'll let you know what my opinion is and I'll leave it at that. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post the answers for all to see.

To me, it seems like things will be fine for you.


----------



## StrangeAttraction (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I am where you are and at times the "prodromal schizophrenia" really rings a bell here and hits home. I'm not sure the technicalities of what you are experiencing are, but mine seem to be a heightened intuition. The strongest is when I actually knew something bad was going to happen, I felt it so strong, and then a woman I had known a long time dropped dead in front of me. This was a few months ago. My intuition is in high gear, and at times it makes me feel 'crazy', but I know it is some kind of awakening. I get lots of strange looks and reactions when I say something is going to happen and it does. Everyone takes one step further from me... 
I'm not sure of what advice to give you other than writing helps me enormously. I get it out of me and onto paper, and it helps a lot. It helps me to spend a lot of time in nature, because that's one of my highest 'intellegences' and it is where I function the best. Yours seems to be music, so maybe that's an outlet for you. 



> I'm scared that I may only have two options.
> 
> 
> Embrace this change and use this "awakening" to take positive steps in my life, in the direction which my heart wants me to go.
> Deny this change and allow myself to be labelled and put on medication that will change my brain, allowing me to function in a society that I hate.




I've gone the medical route: don't do it. Go with the change. There may be people who don't like you for it, but become who you are supposed to be as long as you are not hurting yourself or others. The medical route turned me into sort of a 'robot'. I hated it. 



> I fear that what could be a positive transitional period could become a downward spiral if my reaching out leads to further oppression.


It is hard to find people to reach out to in this time of change. I think PC is one of those places you can because people understand you. And if they don't and are rude...block 'em!!



> I fear that I'll be scrutinised; my integrity will be questioned; and my motivations will crumble under self-doubt.


Yeah, a tough obstacle to overcome. Self-doubt sucks! Been there too much. Gotta quit caring what others think and just go with it. I know, easier said than done. 

I know I haven't been much help but I wish you the best in your transition!! Keep me posted on how you are doing because I do understand how hard this can be.


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> How do you feel right now? Detached.
> Do you feel tired? *Nope - wired and restless.*
> Do you have memory problems? *My long term memory is excellent. My short-term memory isn't so good, but it's because I'm not concentrating on what I'm doing and I'm bombarding myself with too much information.*
> 
> ...


If you have any other questions, fire away, and thank you for listening.


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

StrangeAttraction said:


> Well I am where you are and at times the "prodromal schizophrenia" really rings a bell here and hits home. I'm not sure the technicalities of what you are experiencing are, but mine seem to be a heightened intuition. The strongest is when I actually knew something bad was going to happen, I felt it so strong, and then a woman I had known a long time dropped dead in front of me. This was a few months ago. My intuition is in high gear, and at times it makes me feel 'crazy', but I know it is some kind of awakening. I get lots of strange looks and reactions when I say something is going to happen and it does. Everyone takes one step further from me...
> I'm not sure of what advice to give you other than writing helps me enormously. I get it out of me and onto paper, and it helps a lot. It helps me to spend a lot of time in nature, because that's one of my highest 'intellegences' and it is where I function the best. Yours seems to be music, so maybe that's an outlet for you.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. The quote in your signature is great. Funny you should mention "heightened intuition", as I recently posted this comment about "hypervigilance". I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it.

I think I might start writing, as it usually makes me feel good. I'm not much of a writer at the moment, but I've always had a bit of a knack for it. It's a relief to find a similarly-minded individual in this self-fulfilling ego-circlejerk (the Internet), but PerC does seem like a safe haven. I'll keep you updated and thanks for understanding.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm glad you caught my original post & questions. What you're saying is very interesting. How long has this self-doubt been going on?

From what I can tell, you're simply alternating between phases of depression (foggy thinking, despair) and mania (restlessness) caused by some new insight or excessive stress. You're just trying to make the most out of it. Your concerns and goals appear very logical, humane, reasonable and purposeful to me. Nothing points towards paranoia or lack of rationality. In fact, I think this might be a positive process. Once you learn to be comfortable with the idea that this world is flawed, and figure out your own personal way of participating in the effort to change things, I don't see why you won't feel better.

And I'm sorry to hear about the education system and your peers. You actually strike me as someone very thoughtful, honest and good-willed. 

Take all the time you need and don't stress about it. The evolutionary purpose of self-doubt is to move forward and develop. It's a good thing that shouldn't be looked down upon.


---

As far as your other post goes. I personally don't believe in extra-sensory perception but you seem to be perfectly logical about it so I'm not scared at all about this being psychosis or schizophrenia. 

The stress resulting from the beating is definitely the main reason you're going through this phase.

Here's something that I feel will hopefully help you;
The neurophysiological impact of stress and its repercussions on modern life.

Best of luck, friend.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

You don't sound currently schizophrenic, for what it's worth. You do sound a little manic, but not necessarily to the degree of mental illness.

I wouldn't distrust the establishment to that extent, to be honest. If you do have a serious mental illness like schizophrenia then you and others around you are probably happier and safer if you are on medication. Medication for mental illness isn't something shameful, it's like taking insulin for your diabetes.

On the other hand, your mental health professional might be able to point you in the direction of suitable therapy or anxiolytics that enable you to get by.

Please keep your appointment. You are still free to reject their advice after they have given it.

But, anyway. You don't sound ill, you sound like someone trying to work it all out. I think you'll be OK (for what my unprofessional opinion is, based on a single internet post...ie don't take this as gospel, get it verified!).


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> I'm glad you caught my original post & questions. What you're saying is very interesting. How long has this self-doubt been going on?
> 
> From what I can tell, you're simply alternating between phases of depression (foggy thinking, despair) and mania (restlessness) caused by some new insight or excessive stress you're trying to make the most out of. Your concerns and goals appear very logical, humane, reasonable and purposeful to me. Nothing points towards paranoia or lack of rationality. In fact, I think this might be a positive process. Once you learn to be comfortable with the idea that this world is flawed, and figure out your own personal way of participating in the effort to change things, I don't see why you won't feel better.
> 
> ...


The self-doubt began, I think, when I was about 15. I got depressed, began to lose sight of everything, eventually broke down and ended up isolating myself for a year between the ages of 18 and 19. I turn 21 next month and, in the last 2 years I've been constantly up and down, but the mood swings are starting to level off a little: more frequent, but less extreme.

Thank you for a very thoughtful comment. I think you're right about accepting the world as flawed, as this seems to be where I'm having a problem. I haven't really had enough time or space to process all the information yet. Perhaps I should join my local Buddhist monastery for a while.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> The self-doubt began, I think, when I was about 15. I got depressed, began to lose sight of everything, eventually broke down and ended up isolating myself for a year between the ages of 18 and 19. I turn 21 next month and, in the last 2 years I've been constantly up and down, but the mood swings are starting to level off a little: more frequent, but less extreme.
> 
> Thank you for a very thoughtful comment. I think you're right about accepting the world as flawed, as this seems to be where I'm having a problem. I haven't really had enough time or space to process all the information yet. Perhaps I should join my local Buddhist monastery for a while.


No problem, I'm just sharing my opinion. Meditation sounds like a really good idea to me, read the 2nd part of my last post if you haven't done so already.

Also, I've been through something very similar, including the break down and isolation at roughly same age (17 to 19).


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

alfreda said:


> You don't sound currently schizophrenic, for what it's worth. You do sound a little manic, but not necessarily to the degree of mental illness.
> 
> I wouldn't distrust the establishment to that extent, to be honest. If you do have a serious mental illness like schizophrenia then you and others around you are probably happier and safer if you are on medication. Medication for mental illness isn't something shameful, it's like taking insulin for your diabetes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! You've put your finger on something quite important there. I'm not sure how much to distrust the establishment, because I rarely get to speak with people of sound mind and open eyes. I'm focusing entirely on the negative aspects: the water from my tap being cloudy; alcohol and cigarettes being more affordable than food that isn't full of harmful things; the education system being inadequate; the media being biased; expenditures increasing as you earn more money, leaving you in the same place you were when you were earning less.

Is the system as awful and discriminatory as I think? Probably not, but I can't seem to find an accurate, neutral perspective.


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> As far as your other post goes. I personally don't believe in extra-sensory perception but you seem to be perfectly logical about it so I'm not scared at all about this being psychosis or schizophrenia.
> 
> The stress resulting from the beating is* definitely the main reason* you're going through this phase.
> 
> ...


I'm a little skeptical about this. The attack occurred when I was about 17 and it was, in no way, any more traumatic that some of my previous experiences.

Although, it definitely seems like it contributed. Also, I made a post recently about what I believe helped me out of my depression... it's interesting to see how your post validates my hypothesis.

"As far as medication goes, some SSRI antidepressants temporarily increase neurogenesis in the hippocampus which is one of the most important aspects of recovery (Doidge, 2007)."

I've been saying for a while that reconnecting with my childhood sweetheart, as well as other activities, may have improved the functionality of my hippocampus, counter-acting the effects of depression and alcohol. All this time, I thought I was just mad :')


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> I'm a little skeptical about this. The attack occurred when I was about 17 and it was, in no way, any more traumatic that some of my previous experiences.
> 
> Although, it definitely seems like it contributed. Also, I made a post recently about what I believe helped me out of my depression... it's interesting to see how your post validates my hypothesis.
> 
> ...


Nah, you're just smart. Welcome aboard the ship of awesomeness!

And yea, I figured the attack could explain it but as you're saying that you've been through worse, then that's an even better explanation. (The idea behind my claim remains the same, stress is more than likely to be the cause).

You're obviously not mad.


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> Nah, you're just smart. Welcome aboard the ship of awesomeness!
> 
> And yea, I figured the attack could explain it but as you're saying that you've been through worse, then that's an even better explanation.
> 
> You're obviously not mad.


Unless I'm not smart, and I am mad, which could mean that you are also mad! Either way, ship of awesomeness!


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

No, the establishment is not awful and discriminatory, at least I don't think so and I work in it. Many of those who think it is tend to think so because it has not met what they have perceived to be their needs, or not conformed to their particular beliefs. Many come with preconceptions which are hard to shift.

Fact is, if you aren't that ill, you are better off getting better without the medical establishment, and if you are ill, you really really need them. Unfortunately only they can tell the difference, as one of the main features of serious mental illness is loss of insight, so you need someone else to decide. That's why you should go.

Negative thought processes are a significant feature of depression. The degree of insight you display, recognising these thought processes, does not seem to indicate a severe degree of illness*. But you know, you are unhappy, and you do want help.Go and find some.


* of course, I am not your doctor, so this is not a formal medical opinion!


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay everyone. Thanks for all of your responses. I'm going to get some sleep or this'll turn into an all-nighter.

I'm feeling much better.



alfreda said:


> No, the establishment is not awful and discriminatory, at least I don't think so and I work in it. Many of those who think it is tend to think so because it has not met what they have perceived to be their needs, or not conformed to their particular beliefs. Many come with preconceptions which are hard to shift.


I've watched a lot of movies and read a lot of books, but I don't want to be tied down by preconceptions.

I think I may try _living _in society, before judging it. Thanks for your rationale.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> Unless I'm not smart, and I am mad, which could mean that you are also mad! Either way, ship of awesomeness!


ROFL, I was going to add this to my post! Who knows? 

I sometimes go through depressive states, only to come back from them with additional insight about myself and the world. My post here explains my perspective on life during one of those;
http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/70078-give-yourself-some-psychological-advice.html

Right now, I feel great. 

Good night.


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> ROFL, I was going to add this to my post! Who knows?
> 
> I sometimes go through depressive states, only to come back from them with additional insight about myself and the world. My post here explains my perspective on life during one of those;
> http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/70078-give-yourself-some-psychological-advice.html
> ...


"You're an hypochondriac. It is clear to me that you're scared of being a narcissist, autistic, schizophrenic, paranoid and/or useless person but I know enough about your mind and the world to tell you this: you're none of these, you simply feel that way because it truthfully is you against the world. "

Get out of my head! Seriously, man. What the hell?


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> "You're an hypochondriac. It is clear to me that you're scared of being a narcissist, autistic, schizophrenic, paranoid and/or useless person but I know enough about your mind and the world to tell you this: you're none of these, you simply feel that way because it truthfully is you against the world. "
> 
> Get out of my head! Seriously, man. What the hell?


You're awesome. For the first time in a while, I've stopped feeling "intellectually" alone. 

Long lost twins, perhaps? Just kidding. 

Feels good, man. Now, you should help me figure out different ways to make this world a better place!


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> You're awesome. For the first time in a while, I've stopped feeling "intellectually" alone.
> 
> Long lost twins, perhaps? Just kidding.
> 
> Feels good, man. Now, *you should help me figure out different ways to make this world a better place!*







For starters, we need to resurrect Chaplin.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> For starters, we need to resurrect Chaplin.


That'd be nice.  Why aren't you sleeping, though?


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> That'd be nice.  Why aren't you sleeping, though?


You my long-lost twin or my father?

No but seriously, I don't know. I wanted to unwind before bed but ended up looking into the UK equivalent of the Occupy Wall Street movement, The Equality Trust. That and listening to Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> You my long-lost twin or my father?
> 
> No but seriously, I don't know. I wanted to unwind before bed but ended up looking into the UK equivalent of the Occupy Wall Street movement, The Equality Trust. That and listening to Beethoven's 9th.


BOTH! D:

I like the way you think. Just checked out The Equality Trust, it looks very promising. 

On top of that, you mentioned wanting to write earlier; maybe you should seriously consider it. You sound like someone who'd have a lot of interesting things to talk about. Right now though, you should definitely get some sleep. 


P.S: I'm younger than you. >.>


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> BOTH! D:
> 
> I like the way you think. Just checked out The Equality Trust, it looks very promising.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right. I should go to bed. And maybe I should write.

Younger than me? Good lord. That almost invalidates all of your advice. _Almost_.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> Yeah, you're right. I should go to bed. And maybe I should write.
> 
> Younger than me? Good lord. That almost invalidates all of your advice. _Almost_.


No worries! Although I sometimes create or improve some new ideas, my theory is mostly rooted in what other people have created before me. (and they're all much older than me, or dead)

If you disagree with my advice, then I'd appreciate it if you could share your reasoning. 

Perhaps you've read the quote in my signature, "those who aim at great deeds must also suffer greatly", and disagree with it. To that I must say that I don't believe it applies to you at all. You're neither anhedonic nor socially inept - right? Please tell me you're not.  

Damn lol, now I'm worried about you. :s

-- Edit --
You have a girlfriend. You'll be fine!


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> No worries! Although I sometimes create or improve some new ideas, my theory is mostly rooted in what other people have created before me. (and they're all much older than me, or dead)
> 
> If you disagree with my advice, then I'd appreciate it if you could share your reasoning.
> 
> ...


Almost anhedonic and almost socially inept. My gf is very understanding!

And no, I don't disagree with your advice. And yes, Plutarch was probably right.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> Almost anhedonic and almost socially inept. My gf is very understanding!
> 
> And no, I don't disagree with your advice. And yes, Plutarch was probably right.


Really? "Almost anhedonic" and "almost inept"? Now that's just way too fascinating and odd! 

By "almost" anhedonic, are you saying that you enjoy certain things fully, but can't seem to care about society and what most others seem to enjoy? 

And by "almost" socially inept... would it be nothing more than the result of the above? (story of my life.)


If so, you're such a lucky, unlucky person. :x


----------



## interconnectedness (Feb 22, 2011)

harlEqu1n said:


> Really? "Almost anhedonic" and "almost inept"? Now that's just way too fascinating and odd!
> 
> By "almost" anhedonic, are you saying that you enjoy certain things fully, but can't seem to care about society and what most others seem to enjoy?
> 
> ...


I'm saying my capacity for enjoyment has slightly eroded, but I am still capable of it.
My social skills are rusty and not suitable for the general population of my local area.

I guess your way of saying it is right too. I don't enjoy any of the things that I used to, because they hold no value for me. My social ineptitude is a product of my estrangement.

I don't consider myself unlucky.

I just watched this TED talk about Buddhism. It sounds like a good way of life. Ever considered it? There are a few temples in the UK. I think I might visit one for a while.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> I'm saying my capacity for enjoyment has slightly eroded, but I am still capable of it.
> My social skills are rusty and not suitable for the general population of my local area.
> 
> I guess your way of saying it is right too. I don't enjoy any of the things that I used to, because they hold no value for me. My social ineptitude is a product of my estrangement.
> ...


Oh, okay! I was just trying to see if there was a similarity between me and you as far as that goes. 

Anyways. The lifestyle this guy's talking about is very similar to mine. The difference is that, athough I feel this openness of mind and empathy, I don't really think much about the interconnectedness of everything per-say. 

Actually, I'm not really sure whether I do or not. It seems like we (me and the TED guy) simply use different words to describe the same ideas. I sorf of perceive buddhism as a mixture of quantum physics and neuropsychology. (T vs F, maybe?)

Well, I have to go sleep.  Talk to you later!


P.S: I highly recommend reading "The Emerging Mind" by V. S. Ramachandran along with "The Boy Who Was Raised as a Dog" and "Born For Love" by Bruce D. Perry. (if you ever have the time)

P.P.S: Now that I know you better, I can safely say that you should simply follow your heart and use this phase positively.


----------



## StrangeAttraction (Nov 10, 2011)

> doing because I do understand how hard this can be. Thank you. The quote in your signature is great. Funny you should mention "heightened intuition", as I recently posted this comment about "hypervigilance". I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it.


I read your comment about hypervigilance. I totally agree. A lot of people will say that I knew something of what I was sensing before it happened so I knew it was going to happen. Yeah...No. Had I known the lady that dropped dead on the spot was going to die, I would have helped her or let her know something was going to happen. It is hard to explain to someone who does not get these sensations and feelings that something is going to happen. They just 'are' and you cannot explain them. When they happen now I am more aware of my surroundings and will be cautious a bit more because I know something is going to happen. The other night I let my dogs outside and when I opened the door...I got the worst feeling like I had better close that door quick. About ten minutes later, my dogs went crazy barking and all of a sudden there was a police helicopter and cops lining the street. Some fool had robbed a drugstore and was in the area. The copters light kept going in our yard...they finally caught him about two blocks away. That kind of stuff happens all the time with me. I didn't know he was out there...just a bad, creepy feeling came over me like someone poured something nasty over me. That's the best I can explain it. 

As far as my quote: glad you liked. It wasn't my fave, but I like it. The ones I really wanted to use were: 

"I simply can't relax. My mind is like a brook, always running, always seeking, always murmuring. I was born with an arrow in my heart, and it is painful to pull it and painful to leave it... I live so much within myself, like an oyster. I am an oyster trying to form a pearl of my own heart. But they say that a pearl is nothing but the disease of the oyster." ~Kahlil Gibran

and

“Every day we slaughter our finest impulses. That is why we get a heartache when we read those lines written by the hand of a master and recognize them as our own, as the tender shoots which we stifled because we lacked the faith to believe in our own powers, our own criterion of truth and beauty. Every man, when he gets quiet, when he becomes desperately honest with himself, is capable of uttering profound truths. We all derive from the same source. there is no mystery about the origin of things. We are all part of creation, all kings, all poets, all musicians; we have only to open up, only to discover what is already there.” 
~Henry Miller

But PC wouldn't take it because they were too long, I guess?? So I went with the other one and since have changed it to another fav.


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> According to Dr. Google, I'm experiencing what is known as a "spiritual crisis".
> 
> Whether the term is flimsy, archaic, pseudoscience or not, it's what I'm going through at the moment.
> 
> ...


Your solution cannot be found because it lies in action not in thought. To reconnect with the world one must try to control it and change it.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

interconnectedness said:


> Thanks for your reply! You've put your finger on something quite important there. I'm not sure how much to distrust the establishment, because *I rarely get to speak with people of sound mind and open eyes.*


People of sound mind? or people of sound judgement? There is a difference between the two.



> I'm focusing entirely on the negative aspects: the water from my tap being cloudy;


Britta Water Systems, ever hear of it? They make water filtering jugs and attachments for your tap. If you live in a place with fairly hard water, that material is likely just water softener anyway, and would be no different fron mineral water, and, to be honest, it likely is not the worst thing you could drink.



> alcohol and cigarettes being more affordable than food that isn't full of harmful things;


Matter of opinion, the more things, for me, that end up with more whole wheat in them, the more things I am no longer able to even eat that I use to enjoy. Other peoples health crazes, can actually be more harmful to other people. On to actual affordability, that depends on what city, of what province/territory/state, and country you live in, all the way up and down.



> the education system being inadequate;


Sadly, this is due to a teachers inferiority complex. They always want to be smarter than you, so they teach less and less. This of course, is not limited to a Teachers inferiority complex, but any adults. Add to this, some places limit education as they want people to only go into the local businesses, and tailor their available courses within this. So you are right, but are you doing anything about it? I won't lie to you, it is a long, and hard, up hill battle.



> the media being biased;


People are biased, and the script writer is a person. Most of the time, it has less to do with bias, and more to do with government making omissions to the information. Now, what are you doing about that? If you are able to vote, then do so, largest problem is people are complaining, and none, or very few of them are voting, and of the other half, half of them are the proverbial "sheep" being shepherded, and the others are actual people knowing what it is they are doing.

If you can't do voting yet, prepare yourself for when you can, and always go out there. Remember, both in the USA and Canada, there is something called a "Protest vote" which says that you abstain as you don't like anyone heading for office. _*Don't go in, tear up your ballet and disappear*_, go to the people at the desk for your voters district, and _*tell them that you abstain.*_



> expenditures increasing as you earn more money, leaving you in the same place you were when you were earning less.


If Need is Greater than Availability, then the cost of what is available goes up. Right now, we are in this state, especially for energy, gas, and clean water. Cost also changes by distance and containment of these products. As for food, the same applies. There are more people on the planet than can be fed under current production, and it costs more to ship food than gas, energy, and water, because, gas, energy, and water do not need to be refrigerated or frozen during transport, and sorry, but that guy who drives across the country needs to be paid as well. After that, it's all tax, which leads me back to what I said about voting.



> Is the system as awful and discriminatory as I think? Probably not, but I can't seem to find an accurate, neutral perspective.


The system is not discriminatory, it's capitalist. Everyone wants to make money and shit on the little guy. Again, leads me back to what I said about voting.


----------

